

An Introduction to Cellular Automation in Games - SkyMarshal
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6367/an_intro_to_cellular_automation.php

======
LukeShu
> My name is John Harris, and I am working on ...

Is this _the_ John Harris? (The Atari hacker?)

------
codedivine
Automaton.

~~~
joshu
Yeah. I had to close the article lest my head explode.

